# Canon Rebels - one or two physical shutter curtains?



## TMHKR (Sep 5, 2017)

Since I've read that some models have "electronic first curtain" shutters on the official Canon website, I tried to find out whether Canon Rebel cameras (xxxxD and xxxD EOS models) have just one, or both physical shutter curtains.

To find out, I've watched many YouTube videos where people record their shutter action in slow-motion. And if those videos are accurate, it seems that four-digit models have just one, and three-digit models have both physical curtains.

Rebel T3 (EOS 1100D) - one curtain:





Rebel T5 (EOS 1200D) - one curtain:





Rebel T6 (EOS 1300D) - one curtain:





Rebel XT (EOS 350D) - two curtains:





Rebel T1i (EOS 500D) - two curtains:





Rebel T2i (EOS 550D) - two curtains:
Canon 550d shutter slow motion

Rebel T3i (EOS 600D) - two curtains:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixXmWrJkTm8

Rebel T6s (EOS 760D) - two curtains:
GOPRO slow-motion - Canon 760D shutter

There are two possibilities:
1) four-digit models really have just one physical curtain
2) cameras in the video were set to live view mode


----------



## TCampbell (Sep 5, 2017)

Have have two "curtains"... all of them.  You can force them to take on an electronic first-curtain behavior if you use live-view mode because the shutter is already open in that mode.  But in normal photography they use both curtains.

Here's a slow-motion of the 7D:






I am not aware of any Canon EOS DSLR that does electronic first-curtain shutter (EFCS) in normal (viewfinder) shooting mode.


----------

